# My Ts photo collection



## CWilson1351 (Mar 16, 2017)

Just wanted to share some of the photos I've collected of all of my Ts so far. Hope you enjoy! These first photos are right after I got my little GBB and P. fasciata.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 16, 2017)

Within a week I was already hooked on these amazing and intriguing animals. Went to the New England Reptile Expo intending on learning more and possibly buying another. Ended up with this little G. pulchripes sling whom I absolutely adore.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 16, 2017)

We have begun calling the G. pulchripes "Chaco" (creative bunch aren't we?) but sadly it and the GBB are very difficult to photograph in their deli cups but here are ones from about a month later.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 16, 2017)

The Pokie has actually been much easier to photograph given the larger size, and the recent move to a bigger home. Here are a few of him/her. Still unsure of sex but leaning towards male until the next molt so I can check.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## cold blood (Mar 17, 2017)

looks female

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 17, 2017)

cold blood said:


> looks female


Thank you! I'm certainly hoping so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 18, 2017)

Here are some more photos. First are the 2 new G. pulchripes slings.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 18, 2017)

@mistertim here are the photos of the setup for the Pokie, along with another of him/her, sorry it took so long.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 18, 2017)

That did not turn out how I hoped at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 18, 2017)

It is far from perfect, I know. I will most likely be buying enclosures from here on instead of making them. Shows me how good it is watching YouTube "tutorials"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

Beautiful spiders, they have some nice enclosures, I could never come close to the photography skills(I'm really bad) lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 18, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> Beautiful spiders, they have some nice enclosures, I could never come close to the photography skills(I'm really bad) lol.


Thank you! So far only the Pokie has a fancy home. Perhaps monday I will be able to get better terrestrial housing though. The photography is by far more my camera and the spiders being in the right places, aside from the 2 new ones who were not ready for their close up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

Really my phone Camera is really bad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 18, 2017)

I believe you, even my so-called smartphone camera and little Sony digital took atrocious pictures. I upgraded to a Nikon 3400 DSLR though and you can see the results. The keys to good photos are #1 The camera, #2 the lighting, #3 the subject, and #4 some patience. Or at least I hope so because so far those have been what has helped me lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

How did you get into the hobby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 18, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> How did you get into the hobby


Pretty normal story I suppose. I have always been intrigued by tarantulas and scorpions. Asked a bunch of questions to people who own them already and decided to go for it. Certain ones, like Poecilotheria species definitely helped me decide I wanted to get into it. The appearance and behavior just amaze me. What about you? What got you into keeping tarantulas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

Same as you, always fascinated me but I have more simple species unlink the Ps. I would say I am new to the hobby but I know a lot about the hobby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 18, 2017)

What species do you have? I am the first to admit that getting the Pokie was not wise, my previous experience dealing with venomous snakes and some of the monitor lizards gave me a false sense of security. I definitely will not be expanding my Poecilotheria collection any time soon. So far (knock on wood) there have been no issues, even with rehousing. Though that was simple, going from a deli cup into another then into the enclosure in the photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

G. Rosea rn and I will be getting an Arizona blond soon, I really want an obt although it wouldn't be wise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

You seem like a nice person

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 18, 2017)

Had to look up the AZ blond, those are really nice looking. I know the feeling of wanting ones you shouldn't get yet lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

I probably going to get one for my next T. Who do you order from, I go to ken the bug guy


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 18, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> You seem like a nice person


Thank you, so do you! I try to always be very respectful of people. Especially when it comes to a hobby like this, or my fellow Herpetology hobbyists. Pretty much a "We should stick together" mentality.



tristan4033 said:


> I probably going to get one for my next T. Who do you order from, I go to ken the bug guy


I actually have not bought any online yet. I am fortunate enough to have a few Specialty pet stores around that have a good selection and great people. The one I go to the most is Jabberwock reptiles in Winchester MA. My next slings will be Monday and they are A. geroldi, very excited!


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

I haven't bought any either I live about  an hour from ken the bug guys shop so o can go there when I have the given opprotunity, I have seen a few places online that sell them. I have seen jabberwock but I wasn't sure if they had an online store all I found was facebook

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

I may buy from lllreptile(heard its ok) I really want a cobalt blue also

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 18, 2017)

They do, I would post the website info but I'm not sure if there are rules forbidding that and I don't want to break them if there are. Best advice for that I can give is to search "Jabberwock Reptiles Winchester MA" and dig a bit. I have seen great things about Ken, I might order from him in the future.


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

I highly reccomend ken, seeing his shop in person made me put a lot of trust into buying from him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 18, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> I may buy from lllreptile(heard its ok) I really want a cobalt blue also


Cobalts are gorgeous, one of the first Ts that caught my attention. Idk anything about LLLReptile honestly. I've looked at the site but nothing further.


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

Im in that position I guess you could say where I want so many species but can't get all of them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley (Mar 18, 2017)

LLL Reptile is bad...  Very bad for t's.  They frequently misidentify (sending adults instead of slings, sending wrong sp., etc.) and pack pretty bad.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 18, 2017)

The people are a HUGE part of why I love Jabberwock. I can go in there and I'm treated like one of them. They even referred me to a woman who needed help with a loose Nile Monitor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 18, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> LLL Reptile is bad...  Very bad for t's.  They frequently misidentify (sending adults instead of slings, sending wrong sp., etc.) and pack pretty bad.


Oh wow that is bad. Thanks for the information!


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

Someday I actually want to work for ken(to young right now(14) but may be able to in a few years)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

I used to want to work for petsmart but not anymore after I realized what I thought when I was younger about it being a cool place to buy animals was wrong, now I only go there for crickets and substrate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm not sure about labor laws where you are, but if you can talk to Ken, see if it's possible to volunteer. You'd gain tons of knowledge and experience. I did something similar when I was younger, just with different animals. It is what got me my start with reptiles.


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

I am able to work part time but my schedule right now with school and sports would work out along with the drive it's about an hour and 20 min drive

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

Dumb question but what's the difference between king baboon and orange baboon beside species

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 18, 2017)

Ahh yeah, I remember how little time I had when I was in school and playing sports. I pretty much gave up on having a social life in order to do the things I really loved. For me, it was worth it. I'm currently working on my Bachelor's degree in Biology, hoping to eventually open a Reptile Rescue. Lol I want to be the next Coyote Peterson or Steve Irwin. Minus all the attacks, bites, and goofiness


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

Lol coyote is pretty cool


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

I want to get a king baboon or red baboon but idk the difference
Also I'm going to go for a nursing degree and maybe try and become a physician assistant

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 18, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> Dumb question but what's the difference between king baboon and orange baboon beside species


Honestly, I am probably the last person who could answer that unfortunately. I know very little of any of the baboon Ts. Just that they are Old World, have strong venom, and are not friendly.


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

I'll make a post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 18, 2017)

That's awesome, I've heard nursing school is tough, but that is a great career. People will always need the medical field. Especially dummies like me who want to hang around venomous and sometimes lethal animals lol


----------



## BobBarley (Mar 18, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> Dumb question but what's the difference between king baboon and orange baboon beside species


Pelinobius muticus and Pterinochilus murinus?  Muticus is slow growing, gets larger I believe (7-8"?), likes deep moist substrate.  Murinus is fast growing, more defensive, and likes deep, dry substrate.  Do more research if you want to know more.

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

My high school offers nursing programs that get harder and teach new things with each grade, right now I'm a freshman, doing fundamentals of nursing and at 16 I'll be taking nursing assistant programs at my community college and can possibly get a job at one of my local medical care centers


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> Pelinobius muticus and Pterinochilus murinus?  Muticus is slow growing, gets larger I believe (7-8"?), likes deep moist substrate.  Murinus is fast growing, more defensive, and likes deep, dry substrate.  Do more research if you want to know more.


 No H.gigas and p.Murinus


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 19, 2017)

Which one is better/easier


----------



## BobBarley (Mar 19, 2017)

tristan4033 said:


> Which one is better/easier


For a beginner, neither.

The things I said about P. muticus also apply to H. gigas, I believe.  However, I don't keep Old Worlds (too much risk), so don't quote me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 21, 2017)

The new A. geroldi slings


----------



## CWilson1351 (Apr 6, 2017)

Pokie finally molted today. While I busied myself looking at safe/minimally disturbing to the T ways of removing the exuvia, it dropped back to it and started "chewing" away at it to get some moisture back. Not a great photo, but you can see how pale the legs are.


----------



## CWilson1351 (Apr 19, 2017)

After the last molt my P. fasciata has been quite reclusive. Today while checking and filling water dishes he/she came out a bit. Got two decent ventral photos. 
First picture, I'm still trying to get a good enough shot to guess at the sex. At this rate, between molts being immediately mangled and how inaccurate ventral sexing is, I may never figure this one out  


Second one is just because I love the ventral coloring. Between that bright yellow and iridescent green, just gorgeous IMO.


----------



## CWilson1351 (Apr 19, 2017)

Also got a decent shot of G. pulchripes #1 post-molt


----------



## CWilson1351 (Apr 21, 2017)

My resident beast was out hunting this morning. Rarely see the Pokie but it's always a treat to see.


----------



## CWilson1351 (Apr 23, 2017)

Pokie went on another mini expedition this evening. I tried to get a photo of her (wishful thinking still) climbing, but by the time I had good enough lighting she had moved to this position.



Also caught G. pulchripes #2 munching on his first meal after the last molt.


----------



## CWilson1351 (May 3, 2017)

Just a few newer photos


----------



## CWilson1351 (May 6, 2017)

Newest addition, P. sazimai that I paid $75 for... Realized after getting home that the last molt date has an F next to it  This is my first confirmed female, she is about 2-3" DLS.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWilson1351 (May 10, 2017)

Had to show off the newest GBB photos, especially the front view. He/she actually looks sad for killing the cricket

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (May 10, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> He/she actually looks sad for killing the cricket


Don't be fooled; he's sad that there was only one cricket.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jun 5, 2017)

Been a while since I updated this so here goes.
Freshly molted A. geroldi (last month)


GBB Looking like a monster 


Not so monstrous after all


Pretty little P. sazimai


Pokie just laid down in the web hammock


Mid-molt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jun 12, 2017)

More Pokie photos taken this morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zdillon (Jun 19, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> The Pokie has actually been much easier to photograph given the larger size, and the recent move to a bigger home. Here are a few of him/her. Still unsure of sex but leaning towards male until the next molt so I can check.
> View attachment 234264
> View attachment 234265
> View attachment 234266
> View attachment 234267


Very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jun 25, 2017)

Already uploaded these in the gallery but why not share here too. Plus a few extras 
G. pulchripes #1 exuvia


G. pulchripes #2 exuvia


G. pulchripes #3 exuvia


P. fasciata exuvia after trying to put it back together


P. fasciata fangs. The piece of wood underneath is just a standard toothpick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jun 25, 2017)

Now the newest photos. Taken while playing with the angle of a light source. On some my camera decided to flash anyway though 
P. fasciata carapace and part of the abdomen


G. pulchripes #3 enjoying a meal


G. pulchripes #3 just before the cricket


Rare sighting of my reclusive GBB


Same GBB with her cricket




G. pulchripes #2


G. pulchripes #1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brizzl (Jun 25, 2017)

Beautiful Ts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jun 25, 2017)

Brizzl said:


> Beautiful Ts!


Thanks!


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jul 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWilson1351 (Aug 6, 2017)

Newly acquired tarantulas. 
N. incei gold. Tiny little thing. 


B. boehemi? After seeing @Exoskeleton Invertebrates thread regarding baumgarteni/boehemi hybrids I'm not so sure. Won't be breeding regardless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Aug 6, 2017)

Fatty GBB


A. geroldi 


G. pulchripes #1


P. sazimai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 6, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> Newly acquired tarantulas.
> N. incei gold. Tiny little thing.
> View attachment 248106
> 
> ...


Honestly good luck if it's true boehmei. After everything that's been happening in our hobby and the appearance of your spider I would have to say no not a boehmei.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Aug 6, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Honestly good luck if it's true boehmei. After everything that's been happening in our hobby and the appearance of your spider I would have to say no not a boehmei.


Thanks! After seeing all your photos and reading that thread (thank you so much for all of that info btw!!!) I am just going to assume hybrid. I'm ok with it since I won't be breeding her.


----------



## CWilson1351 (Nov 28, 2017)

Long overdue update here. 
P. fasciata


A. geroldi post molt (older photo)


P. sazimai 0.1


----------

